# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  # شرح $فهم$ مواقع$ شارتات$ تحاليل ماليه$كتب$ لسوق الاسهم الامريكيه+ الاوبشن option  #  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ellliottt

# شرح $فهم$ مواقع$ شارتات$ تحاليل ماليه$كتب$ لسوق الاسهم الامريكيه+ الاوبشن option  #السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ترددت كثيرا في طرح هذا الموضوع في البدايه ولكن احببت ان اجمع اكبر عدد ممكن ومتوفر من الشروحات لفهم السوق الامريكي والتعرف على الشركات الامريكيه بقطاعاتها اضافه الى العمل بنظام عقود الخيارات او ما يعرف بالاوبشن option.  السوق الامريكي   يتكون السوق الأمريكي اساسا من عدة بورصات مختلفة ولكنه بدأ فعليا ببورصتين اساسيتين وهما بورصة نيويورك (NYSE) والبورصة الأمريكية (AMEX).
بدأت بورصة نيويورك (NYSE) (وهي أقدم بورصة منظمة في العالم وأكبرها حاليا) حين تجمع 24 تاجرا امريكيا في العام 1792 ميلاديا وأبرموا اتفاقية بيتون وود لتنظيم اول سوق تداول اسهم وسندات (خاصة بعد اصدار الحكومة الأمريكية لسندات خزينة بقيمة 80 مليون دولار لتسديد نفقات الحرب الأهلية) وبدأوا العمل من منزل (تونتين) واصبح تعهدهم ذلك هو اللبنة الأولى في انشاء بورصة نيويورك, في حين ظل بقية المتداولين في شوارع نيويورك يتبادلون الأسهم والسندات بالطريقة القديمة (هؤلاء اتجهوا بعد ذلك الى انشاء البورصة الأمريكية (AMEX)).
اتجهت البورصة الأمريكية في اتجاهين كما اسلفنا حيث الطريق الأول هو طريق المنظمين ال 24 والذين اسسوا بورصة نيويورك واسموها بورصة نيوريورك للأسهم والتبادل (NYS&EB) وتم اختصار الإسم بعد ذلك في العام 1863م باسم بورصة نيويورك لتبادل الأسهم (NYSE) واتخذوا بعد ذلك من وول ستريت مقرا لهم وكانت اكبر الشركات الأمريكية مدرجة بها.
وعلى صعيد أخر اتجه تجار الشوارع بنيويورك بعد ثورة الذهب بكاليفورنيا والحرب الأهلية الأمريكية بإدراج الأسهم الصغيرة واسهم الشركات الناشئة بسوق منظم واسموه بالبورصة الأمريكية (AMEX).
في العام 1972 م تعاونت بورصة (AMEX) وبورصة نيويورك (NYSE) تحت منظمة واحدة لتقديم خدمات موحدة واطلقت عليها اسم سياك لتبادل الأوراق المالية (SIAC) وتم ادراج البورصتين وصنفتا على انهما غير ربحيتين.
في العام 2005 م انضمت بورصتا الباسيفيك وارشيبلاجو الأمريكيتين واللتين تأسستا يالغرب الأمريكي بلوس أنجلوس الى بورصة نيويورك وتكونت العملاقة NYSE Group
في العام 2007 م اندمجت بورصتا مجموعة نيويورك ويورونيكست ليكونوا اكبر تجمع بورصة عالمية واصبح اسمها NYSE Euronext Group وأصبحت تضم تحت جناحها كبرى الشركات الأمريكية المدرجة ببورصة نيويورك وأكثر من 1700 شركة من 6 دول اوروبية كانت تضمهم يورونيكست.
في العام 2008 م انضمت AMEX الى العملاق NYSE Euronext Group لتصبح بذلك بورصة نيويوروك قد استحوذت على اكثر من 85% من الشركات الأمريكية وعلى 2000 شركة أوروبية من 6 دول مختلفة وامكانية التداول من اي بروكر يتعامل مع السوق الأمريكي.
تعتبر بورصة نيويورك يورونيكست أكبر مثال على سوق منظم له مقر ويتم التعامل يدويا واليا في ما يتعلق بتبادل الأوراق المالية وتسجيلها وتصنيفها وتحتوي وحدها على ما يربو من 10 الاف شركة أمريكية واوربية.
وعلى خط زمني موازي في العام 1992 م تم انشاء سوق من نوع خاص غير منظم يتم التداول فيه عن طريق الشبكة الأليكترونية (الإنترنت) فقط وتصنف وتسجل الأسهم والأوراق المالية الخرى اوتوماتيكيا وهي بورصة الناسداك (Nasdaq) وتسارعت كبرى شركات التكنولوجيا الأمريكية للإدراج بها مكونة بذلك أكبر بورصة على الإنترنت ولتتنافس مع كبرى البورصات العالميه.  
ما هي اهمية البورصات ولماذا تدرج الشركات اسهمها بها ؟ 
البورصة هي مكان (عيني او اليكتروني) لتجمع الشركات والأفراد بغرض نقل ملكية الأسهم والسندات والأوراق المالية الأخرى وتعتبر هي المنفذ القانوني والشرعي لتبادل الأوراق المالية ونقل ملكياتها ولا تعتبر هذه البورصات مؤسسات ربحية وانما اماكن تنظيمية.
في النظام الأمريكي, اي شركة أمريكية ترغب في تسجيل اسمها وادراج اسهمها في البورصة الأمريكية لابد لها من اتباع خطوات تنظيمية وفي النهاية ليس لها الا 3 بورصات امريكية تدرج في احداها حسب طلبها وهم :     بورصة نيويورك (NYSE) 
وهي احدى البورصات التابعة لمجموعة نايس يورونيكست, ولها شروطها الخاصة من اهمها ان يتجاوز راس مال الشركة 100 مليون دولار امريكي.     البورصة الأمريكية (AMEX) 
وهي كذلك احدى بورصات مجموعة نايس يورونيكست, ولها شروط أكثر مرونة من بورصة نيويورك وتحتوي على أغلب الشركات الأمريكية الصغيرة والناشئة.  بورصة الناسداك (Nasdaq) 
وهي البورصة الأمريكية الإليكترونية ولها شروط قوية لإنضمام الشركات لها كما انها تتخصص بالشركات ذات العلاقة بالتكنولوجيا أكثر.
هناك كذلك عدة بورصات امريكية تنظيمية مثل بورصة شيكاغو والتي تنظم عقود الخيارات(الأوبشن) الأمريكي وهي تتبع مجموعة نايس يورونيكست.
كذلك هناك بورصة السلع والبترول والمعادن والتي تسمى نايمكس (NYMEX)   وهي خاصة فقط بتداول السلع وادارة العقود المستقبلية للبترول والسلع المختلفة, ولكن هنا لن نتطرق اليهما كثيرا حيث انهما بعيدا عن مجالات الأسهم وعقود الأوبشن في بحثنا هنا.    بقي الأن ان نعرف ما هي منتجات السوق الأمريكي ؟   هناك عدة ادوات ومنتجات في السوق الأميركي, اهمها على الإطلاق هي اسهم الشركات Equities وكذلك السندات Bonds والصناديق الإستثمارية Mutual funds وصناديق تداول النقد ETFs ومشتقاتهم ..  الأسهم Equities  
عندما تنشأ شركة ما, عادة ما يتم تجزئتها الى أسهم وهي عبارة اجزاء متساوية من ملكية الشركة من يمتلكها فهو يمتلك جزء من الشركة بحسب نسبة تملكه من الأسهم.
كيف ولماذا تجزأ الشركة الى اسهم؟
عادة ما تكون الشركات ذات رؤوس اموال كبيرة لا يستطيع شخص واحد او حتى عدة أشخاص تملكها فيتم تجزئة الشركة للحصول على ملاك جدد (وبالتالي رؤوس اموال جديدة) وقد تتضخم الشركة وتكبر وتحتاج الى مزيد من الأموال لتمويل انشاءات جديدة او الدخول في مجالات أخرى او تطوير منتجاتها فتحتاج الى زيادة رأس مالها .. فكيف السبيل الى ذلك؟
تقوم الشركة ببيع حصة منها ولكن تقف امامها عائق عن السعر المناسب لها ومن يحدده وكيف السبيل الى المستثمر المناسب ؟
هنا تقوم الشركة بعمل ما يسمى بالإصدار الأولي بالأسهم وهي عملية تسمى (الإكتتاب) وفيه تتفق الشركة مع أحد بيوت الإستثمار او احد البنوك لبيع كل او جزء من الشركة على هيئة عدد من الأسهم (قد تصل الى ملايين الأسهم) بقيمة اسمية له تمهيدا لطرحه للتدوال العام للناس وهي ما يسمى بالإصدار الثانوي (عملية طرحه للناس في الإصدار الثانوي هي ادراجه بالبورصة) ومن ثم يتم تداوله بين الناس حسب قوى العرض والطلب.
ويكتسب السهم بعد طرحه بالبورصة سعرا أخر غير سعره الإسمي وهو السعر السوقي والذ يتم تحديده حسب عمليات البيع والشراء (التداول) التي تتم عليه, فإن رغب الناس بالسهم وكان جاذبا ازداد الطلب عليه وارتفع سعره والعكس بالعكس.
عملية تملك السهم وشرائه تعتبر مشتريه احد ملاك الشركة, له ما لها من ارباح وعليه ما عليها من خسائر بحسب نسبة تملكه.     السندات Bonds 
وهي ثاني أهم الأوراق المالية المتداولة في البورصة الأمريكية وهي عبارة عن صكوك دين يتملكه شخص او افراد مقابل الحصول على ما قرضه في زمن محدد (يسمى زمن التنفيذ) وبفوائد سنوية (او نصف سنوية) ثابتة او متغيرة حتى فترة تحصيله لدينه.
والسندات هي اداة قد تستخدمها الحكومة الأمريكية وتصدرها للحصول على الأموال التي تريدها وتصدر بذلك سندات بفوائد نصف سنوية وتقوم بتسديدها بعد مرور 10 سنوات على السند, وهذا النوع من السندات يسمى بأذونات الخزينة الأمريكية (Treasury bills) وهي من الأهمية حيث يبني غالبية المستثمرين بالبورصات المختلفة قراراتهم على اسعار فوائدها السنوية لتحديد اسعار المنتجات الإستثمارية الأخرى كالأسهم (سيتم شرح هذا الجزء بالتفصيل في درس التحليل الأساسي والمالي).
وقد تصدر سندات الدين عن الشركات بديلا للأسهم لتجمع اموالا وبذلك تصبح الشركة مدينة لصاحب السند بقيمته بالإضافة الى الزامها بدفع فوائده الشهرية, ولحامل السند عدم الأحقية في الأرباح المحصلة من الشركة وليس عليه تحمل خسائرها.
كما ان هناك بعض السندات لحاملها حق التحويل السند الى سهم حسب شروط معينة, وللسندات اسعار مختلفة يمكن ان تباع بها وتشترى حسب قيمة الفائدة الى سعرها, فمثلا..
سند بمليون دولار له فترة استحقاق بع 8 سنوات وبربح 10% سنويا كم سعره حاليا ؟
يتم تحديد السعر حسب رغبة المستثمر ووكذلك قوى العرض والطلب وقوة ربحية السند بالنسبة للسهم في الأسواق, فقد يتفوق السهم عن السند في ربحيته مما يجعل المستثمرين يعزفون عن السندات وبالتالي تهبط أسعارها.
ما يهمنا في بحثنا هذا على كل حال هو قوة السند الإستثمارية كأداة خالية المخاطر ولن نتطرق لها بالتفصيل الا ما يخدمنا في بحثنا لها فقط حيث انها تعتبر من الأدوات غير الشرعية.     الصناديق الإستثمارية Mutual Funds  
الصندوق الإستثماري هو عبارة صندوق يتم جمع رؤوس اموال من المستثمرين وتتم ادارته بأناس محترفين ويتم الشراء عن طريقه مجموعة من الأسهم والسندات الداخلة فيه وسعر الصندوق يتحدد بأخر سعر تم التداول عليه لجميع الأسهم فيه, وقد يتجزأ الصندوق هو كذلك الى اسهم ويتم الشراء فيه وبيعه.
والصناديق عادة أدوات استثمارية محضة وحركتها تتسم بالبطء الشديد واستقرار أكثر في الأرباح, وما يعيب الصنادي من وجهة نظري هي احتوائها على شركات غير شرعية وسندات.
تقوم الشركات الكبرى والبنوك عادة بإنشاء الصناديق لجمع اموال المستثمرين الذين يودون ان يستثمروا بالبورصة وليس لديهم العلم الكافي للإستثمار بمفردهم, فيقوموا بوضع اموالهم -او شراء اسهم الصندوق- في الصندوق بحثا عن الأمان واستقرار الأرباح ليديرها لهم الجهة المخولة بذلك بكل احترافية ويكلفهم ذلك عادة عمولات كبيرة نسبية مقارنة بغيرها من ادوات الإستثمار وهو ما يعد من أهم عيوبها.
وهناك صناديق استثمار خاصة بالأسهم فقط مثل صندوق ماثيو شاينا وصندوق كومستيك كابيتال فاليو وأخرى خاصة بالسندات فقط مثل صناديق بنك لوان وكذلك هناك الصناديق المختلطة.    صناديق اوراق النقد المتداولة Exchange-Traded Funds ETFs   
أنشئت في العام 1993 في AMEX وتم انتشارها بسرعة بعد ذلك في جميع البورصات العالمية وأصبحت من أكثر الأدوات رواجا خاصة للمستثمرين الكبار منهم والصغار.
وهي عبارة عن صناديق استثمارية بمواصفات خاصة عليها رقابة هائلة من ادارة البورصة مما يوفر عليها عامل الأمان وتحتوي على جميع الأوراق المالية وقد تحتوي على سلع وذهب وغيرها من ادوات اللإستثمار.
ما يميز هذه الصناديق هو قلة تكلفة عمولتها بالنسبة للأدوات الأخرى كما ان الصندوق الواحد يتم اعتباره في البورصة كشركة ويجزأ فيها كأسهم وتتم المتاجرة فيه كسهم وله ارباح وقوائم مالية ما يجعله قريبا من الأسهم في حركته.
من مميزاته كذلك انه يستمر البيع والشراء فيه طوال الأسبوع وحتى بعد اوقات العمل الرسمية وذلك بالمتاجرة بسعر الإغلاق فقط وهكذا..
من أشهر صناديق اوراق النقد هي ال Spiders وهو صندوق من تأسيس مؤسسة ستاندرد اند بوورز ويحتوي على نسب متساوية من اسهم المؤشر (سنتكلم عن المؤشر بالتفصيل لاحقا), وكذلك هناك صندوق مؤسسة ستاندرد اند بوورز لشركات الذهب Spiders Gold Shares.
ولهذه الصناديق مشتقات كالأسهم تماما مثل عقود الفروقات والمستقبليات والأوبشن وكثير من المتداولون العرب حسب علمي يفتحون مراكز بهذه الصناديق على انها شركات بسبب التشابه المذهل بينهم.    المشتقات derivatives  
وهي ادوات انتجتها البورصة لزيادة حركة التداول في الأسهم فأنشأت ما يعرف بمشتقات الأسهم وهي تجارة عقود قائمة على سهم دون تأثير على حركة السهم نفسه ويمكن ان تتم دون نقل لملكية السهم الفعلية, ولها أكثر من صورة ...
1. عقود الفروقات 
2. العقود الأجلة 
3. العقود المستقبلية 
4. عقود الخيارات 
5. المقايضة    بعد ان تعرفنا على منتجات البورصة الأمريكية, علينا الأن التعرف على أحد اهم مكونات السوق الأمريكية الا وهي المؤشرات (متوسطات اداء الأسهم)    فماهي هذه المؤشرات وكيف تعمل ؟   المؤشر عبارة عن متوسط متحرك لأداء أسهم عدد من الشركات المؤثرة في البورصة وذلك بغرض قياس الأداء العام لقطاع محدد او لبورصة محددة او للسوق ككل تبعا لنوعية وعدد الشركات الداخلة في تركيب المؤشر.
وتنقسم المؤشرات تبعا لتركيبها الى نوعين اساسيين وهما :
· مؤشرات تقوم على اساس حساب أسعار الأسهم فقط دون كمية الأسهم بحيث اذا ارتفعت أسعار اي شركة, ارتفع المؤشر بغض النظر عن كمية الأسهم المتداولة, ويسمى هذا النوع من المؤشرات "مؤشرات السعر"
· اما النوع الأخر فهي التي تقوم على اساس حساب اسعار الأسهم مضروبا في عددها (كل شركة على حدة) حيث تحرك الشركات الكبيرة (ولو بحركة خفيفة) يؤثر بقوة أكثر من تحرك الشركات الصغيرة, ويسمى هذا النوع من المؤشرات "مؤشرات القيمة".
يقوم بحساب المؤشرات اما مؤسسات محايدة او البورصات المعنية فقط , وهناك أكثر من 20 مؤشرا يقيس اداء الشركات الأمريكية المختلفة وبتركيبات مختلفة.
وفي حقيقة الأمر هناك 4 مؤشرات أمريكية يعتبروا من أهم المؤشرات الأمريكية على الإطلاق ويستخدمهم معظم المستثمرين والمحللين لمعرفة أداء السوق الأمريكي ويتعاملون معها أكثر من غيرها, وهم كالتالي :       1. مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي 30 DJIA30 
وهو أحد مؤشرات مؤسسة الداو جونز (وهي مؤسسة مستقلة) وأهمهم على الإطلاق حيث يقيس أداء افضل وأقوى 30 شركة بالسوق الأمريكي ككل وله شروط صارمة لإنضمام الشركة الى مؤشره ويقوم بحذف اقل الشركات اداء وهكذا ...
تقوم مؤسسة الداو جونز بحساب مؤشر خاص لكل قطاع مثل داو جونز لقطاع النقل وداو جونز للمرافق والخدمات وهناك كذلك مركب داو جونز وهو متوسط جميع مؤشرات الداو جونز, ولكن يظل الداو جونز الصناعي هو الأهم على الإطلاق.
يحسب مؤشر الداو جونز شركاته على اساس السعر (مؤشر سعري) ويشاركه في ذلك مؤشر نيكي الياباني لقياس اداء الشركات اليابانية فقط Nikki .   2. مؤشر ستاندرد أند بوورز 500 Standard & Poors 500 
وهو أهم مؤشرات مؤسسة ستاندرد اند بوورز (S&P) (مؤسسة مستقلة كذلك) ويقيس أداء أكبر 500 شركة مؤثرة في السوق الأمريكي ككل وله كذلك شروطه الخاصة.
وهناك العديد من مؤشرات ستاندرد اند بوورز مثل مؤشر الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة وهكذا, ولكن يظل مؤشر S&P500 هو اهمهم على الإطلاق ولكنه كذلك أقل أهمية عند المستثمرين من مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي.
يحسب مؤشر ستاندرد اند بوورز شركاته على اساس القيمة (مؤشر قيمة) ومن امثلة مؤشرات القيمة كذلك, مؤشر فوتسي البريطاني Futse وكاك الفرنسي CAC وداكس الألماني DAX وكذلك المؤشر العام للسوق السعودي.  3. مركب ناسداك 100 NASDAQ Composite 100  
وهو أهم مؤشرات بورصة ناسداك ويقيس اهم 100 شركة منها فقط وهو ليس مستقلا حيث انه محصورا في بورصة الناسداك فقط.
طريقة حساب المؤشر مثل ستاندرد اند بوورز يقوم على اساس قيمة الشركات (مؤشر قيمة) ويعتبر هاما للمستثمري ببورصة الناسداك فقط.  4. مؤشر أذونات الخزينة ل10 سنوات Bonds 10 Y  
وهو المؤشر الخاص بقياس اداء سندات الحكومة الأمريكية , وله اهمية خاصة عندنا حيث يمكن التنبؤ بأداء بعض الأسهم من خلاله      قطاع المواد الأساسية Basic Materials 
ويتكون من عدة صناعات مختلفة مثل :
 شركات الألمونيوم
 شركات المواد الكيميائية الأساسية
 شركات الذهب
 شركات الفضة
 شركات الحديد والفولاذ  قطاع التكتلات Conglomerates 
وتتكون من صناعة واحدة وهي :
 شركات التكتلات ( وهي صناعة متعددة الأنشطة وتمتلكها شركات متعددة )  قطاع السلع الإستهلاكية Consumer goods 
وتتكون من عدة صناعات مختلفة مثل :
 شركات قطع غيار السيارات
 شركات السجائر والتبغ
 شركات منتجات الألبان
 شركات الأثاث المنزلي
 شركات منتجات اللحوم  القطاع المالي Financial  
ويتكون من عدة صناعات مختلفة مثل 
 شركات التأمين الصحي والحوادث
 شركات ادارة الأصول
 شركات خدمات الإئتمان
 البنوك 
 شركات الرهن العقاري  قطاع الرعاية الصحية Healthcare  
ويتكون من عدة صناعات مختلفة مثل :
 شركات التكنولوجيا الحيوية
 المستشفيات
 شركات المواد التشخيصية
 شركات صناعة الدواء الكبرى
 شركات البحوث والمختبرات الطبية  قطاع السلع الصناعية Industrial goods 
ويتكون من عدة صناعات مختلفة مثل :
 شركات الأسمنت
 شركات معدات الدفاع والطيران والفضاء
شركات الماكينات الزراعية والمقاولات
 شركات معدات البناء الثقيلة
 شركات الخشب وانتاج الخشب   قطاع التقنية Technology 
ويتكون من عدة صناعات مختلفة مثل :
 شركات خدمات تقنية المعلومات
 شركات برامج المالتيميديا والجرافيكس
 شركات أجهزة الأتصالات والشبكات
 شركات مزودي خدمات الإنترنت
 شركات نظم الكمبيوتر  قطاع الخدمات Services 
ويتكون من عدة صناعات مختلفة مثل :
 شركات متاجر التجزئة للملابس
 شركات خدمات التدريب والتعليم
 المطاعم
 شركات خدمات التسويق
 شركات النشر قطاع المرافق Utilities  
ويتكون من 5 صناعات فقط وهي :
 شركات مرافق الكهرباء
شركات مرافق الغاز
 شركات مرافق المياه
 شركات المرافق الخارجية
 شركات المرافق المتنوعة.

----------


## ellliottt

عقـــود الخيـــــاراتOption contracts   
وهو اتفاق يعطي حامله الحق (وليس الإلزام) في شراء سهم معين بسعر محدد خلال فترة محددة..
ويفهم من هذا التعريف أن هذا الخيار يعطي المشتري الحق في تنفيذ الشراء أو البيع خلال فترة محددة
متفق عليها مسبقاً وله الخيار في إتمام الصفقة أو التراجع، أما البائع فلا يجوز له التراجع عن الصفقة 
مادام قد قبض قيمة العربون.  
نفترض ان (ابراهيم) يملك عقاراً ويود بيعه بخمسون الف دولار ، (هيثم) سمع عن العقار وذهب الى (ابراهيم) ووافق على شراء العقار بالسعر المطلوب ، ولكن (هيثم) لا يملك المبلغ المطلوب كاملا لذا (سيحجز) العقار (لفترة معينة) ولنفترض لمدة شهر ، وليحجز (هيثم) العقار عليه ان يعطي (ابراهيم) عربوناً او مقدم غير قابل للاسترجاع ولنفترض ان العربون قدره خمسة الاف دولار ، الان ماذا نفهم من ذلك ، نفهم ان ابراهيم (ملزم) ان يبيع العقار لهيثم خلال شهر اذا توفر المبلغ كاملا لدى هيثم ، ونفهم ان هيثم (يملك الحق ولكن غير ملزم) في شراء العقار خلال شهر أي ان هيثم يملك العقار مؤقتاً ولكن مع وقف التنفيذ.
(ماجد) سمع متأخرا عن عقار (ابراهيم) الذي يود بيعه ، (ماجد) مهتم بشراء العقار ولكن لا يستطيع ان يذهب الى (ابراهيم) مالك العقار لانه الان (ملزم) ان يبيع العقار لـ(هيثم) خلال شهر ، الان (ماجد) سيختار اما ان ينتظر حتى انقضاء الشهر ويرى ما اذا استطاع (هيثم) ان يشتري العقار ولكن (ماجد) قد يفقد العقار وبعدها سيضطر ان يدفع اكثر للحصول على العقار ، اوعليه ان يذهب الى من حجز العقار قبله ويتفاهم معه ، يذهب (ماجد) الى (هيثم) ويتفق معه ان يتنازل عن حقه في شراء العقار ليتفقان اخيرا ان يدفع (ماجد) مبلغ ستة الاف دولار لـ(هيثم) ليصبح الان المالك المؤقت للعقار وهو (ماجد).
السيناريو اعلاه شبيه بسيناريو الاوبشن تماما ، عندما تشتري عقد اوبشن فانت تحجز احقية اسهم شركة لفترة محدودة وتبيعه لمن يهتم قبل انقضاء المدة ، اذا لم تقم بشراء الاسهم بالسعر المتفق عليه ستخسر المبلغ الذي دفعته كاملا (العربون premium) ، عملية شراء الاسهم المتفق عليها تسمى بـ Exercise 
عليك ان تعلم ان كل عقد اوبشن يساوي 100 سهم ، فلنفترض انك تود شراء عقد اوبشن لشركة امزون AMZN لشهر اغسطس وبسعر مستهدف 55 ، رمز هذا الاوبشن ZQNHK ، سترى ان سعر الطلب هو 1.55 علما ان هذا سعر الاوبشن للسهم الواحد وبما ان العقد يساوي 100 سهم فاضرب هذا المبلغ على 100 ليساوي 155 دولار وهو المبلغ الذي ستدفعه لكل (عقد Contract) تشتريه.
الاوبشن يختلف عن الاسهم في عدة اوجه ، عندما تود شراء سهم ستراقب اخر سعر وصل اليه السهم Last Price او اسعار العرض والطلب ولكن الاوبشن يختلف هنا ، عند شراء الاوبشن راقب الطلب Ask وهو السعر الذي ستدفعه ، وعند بيع الاوبشن راقب العرض Bid وهو السعر الذي ستحصل عليه ، وتجاهل تماما اخر سعر Last لان اخر سعر قد يكون سعرا قبل عدة ايام او اسبوع
بس تنبيه وتحذير لا تتعاملوا مع الاوبشن قبل ما تفهموا الاوبشن بشكل كامل وطبيعته ، لان الاستثمار في الاوبشن ممكن يكون خطير جدا      إذا نظرنا إلى شركة (إكسون موبيل ) XOM فوجدنا سعرها الحالي في 1 يناير هو 85 دولار ...
ونحن نتوقع أن سعر الشركة سيرتفع إلى 88 دولار خلال هذا الشهـــــــــــر ،
فنقرر شراء 5 عقود أوبشن Call ( لأننا نتوقع الصعود للسهم ) 
سترايك 87.5 لشهر يناير ووجدنا سعر هذا السترايك 0.40 سنت.
ملاحظة : العقود تنتهي في ثالث جمعة من كل شهر 
فنقوم بالتالي :
Buy to Open 5 contracts XOM Call Jan 87.5 @ 0.40
إذا علمنا ان كل عقد اوبشن واحد يحتوي على100 سهم ..
فتكون العملية كالتالي :
(5 عقود) × (100 سهم لكل عقد) × ( 0.40 قيمة العقد الواحد ) = 200 دولار
فنكون قد دفعنا 200 دولار مقابل 5 عقود ( 500 سهم ) لشركة إكسون موبيل
على أن يتم التنفيذ بعد إغلاق ثالث جمعة من شهر يناير بقيمة 87.5 لكل سهم .
والآن وبعد أن امتلكنا هذه العقود .....
ومضى من الوقت يوم واحد فقط أو يومين ...
وارتفع سعر شركة XOM ليصل إلى 86 دولار 
في هذه الحالة يفكر المستثمرون بأن إكسون موبيل استطاعت الصعود 1 دولار 
خلال يومين ولا يزال يتبقى على انتهاء القعود مايقارب الثلاثة أسابيع .. 
مما يزيد أمل إرتفاعها أكثر من 87.5 قبل انتهاء المدة فيكثر الطلب على 
العقود وترتفع حتى يبلغ سعر الطلب0.60 سنت للعقد الواحد .
فنقوم بالتالي : 
Sell to Close 5 contracts XOM Call jan 87.5 @ 0.60
فتكون العملية كالتالي :
(5 عقود) × (100 سهم لكل عقد) × ( 0.60 قيمة العقد الواحد ) = 300 دولار
فنكون قد ربحنا 50% من المبلغ المستثمر خلال يومين فقط ..   العناصر الاساسية للاوبشن  
الاوبشن لاي شركة يتكون من ثلاثة عناصر اساسية
* تاريخ الصلاحية Expiry 
* السعر المستهدف (او المتفق عليه) Strike
* النوع (Call or Put)    رمز الاوبشن Option Symbol 
رمز الاوبشن يتكون من ثلاثة اجزاء
* رمز الشركة (الخاص بالاوبشن) 
* رمز شهر الانتهاء + نوع الاوبشن 
* رمز السعر المستهدف 
على سبيل المثال رمز للاوبشن الذي ذكرناه سابقاً هو
VTSFD 
الجزء الاول الاحرف VTS
وهو رمز الشركة (الخاص بالاوبشن) ، وهو في العادة نفس رمز الشركة للاسهم ، و(لابد) ان لا يزيد عن ثلاثة احرف ، فاذا كان رمز الشركة للاسهم يزيد عن ثلاثة احرف مثل EBAY فإن لها رمز او اكثر خاص بالاوبشن وكل رمز يتكون من ثلاثة احرف فقط 
الجزء الثاني الحرف F
وهو يشير الى شهر انتهاء الاوبشن وفي نفس الوقت نوع الاوبشن CALL او PUT ، كما نرى في القائمة التالية ان حرف F تعني شهر يونيو JUNE من نوع CALL 
القائمة التالية الخاصة باشهر من نوع CALL
A : JAN يناير
B : FEB فبراير
C : MAR مارس
D : APR ابريل
E : MAY مايو
F : JUN يونيو
G : JUL يوليو
H : AUG اغسطس
I : SEP سبتمبر
J : OCT اكتوبر
K : NOV نوفمبر
L : DEC ديسمبر 
القائمة التالية الخاصة باشهر من نوع PUT
M : JAN يناير
N : FEB فبراير
O : MAR مارس
P : APR ابريل
Q : MAY مايو
R : JUN يونيو
S : JUL يوليو
T : AUG اغسطس
U : SEP سبتمبر
V : OCT اكتوبر
W : NOV نوفمبر
X : DEC ديسمبر 
الجزء الثالث الحرف D
وهو يشير الى السعر المستهدف ، كما نرى في القائمة التالية فان الحرف D تعني السعر المستهدف 20 
A : 5
B : 10
C : 15
D : 20
E : 25
F : 30
G : 35
H : 40
I : 45
J : 50
K : 55
L : 60
M : 65
N : 70
O : 75
P : 80
Q : 85
R : 90
S : 95
T : 100
U : 7.5
V : 12.5
W : 17.5
X : 22.5
Y : 27.5
Z : 32.5
هذه هي الطريقة القديمة لاستنتاج رمز الاوبشن ، وانا وضعتها هنا فقط لفهم اكثر في رمز الاوبشن     العوامل التي تتحكم بحركة الاوبشن : 
اولا : حركة السهم المرتبط بالاوبشن
بديهيا الاوبشن له علاقة وطيدة بالسهم ، بالنسبة لاوبشن من نوع CALL التي هي (خارج نطاق الهدف) كلما ارتفعت قيمة السهم كلما (ساهم) ذلك على ارتفاع قيمة الاوبشن ، اما الاوبشن من نوع CALL التي هي (داخل نطاق الهدف) فكلما ارتفعت قيمة السهم كلما اثر ذلك بشكل (مباشر) على ارتفاع قيمة الاوبشن ، وطبعا العكس صحيح لاوبشن من نوع PUT 
ثانيا : الزمن
وهو العامل الذي يكون ضدك دائماً في عالم الاوبشن ، كما نعرف ان الاوبشن له فترة مؤقتة قد تكون شهر او عدة اشهر او سنة ، وكلما اقترب الاوبشن من موعد انتهاء صلاحيته قلت قيمته تدريجياً ولكن دون تجاهل العوامل الاخرى التي ستساعد على ارتفاع او انخفاض قيمة الاوبشن 
ثالثا : خارج او داخل نطاق الهدف
ما معنى ان يكون الاوبشن خارج نطاق الهدف out of the money او داخل نطاق الهدف in the money ، كما نعرف ان الاوبشن له سعر مستهدف STRIKE فاذا كان لدينا اوبشن من نوع CALL عند سعر مستهدف 50 وكان سعر السهم حاليا اقل من 50 دولار فهذا معناه ان الاوبشن (خارج نطاق الهدف) اما اذا كان سعر السهم اكثر من 50 دولار فهذا معناه ان الاوبشن (داخل نطاق الهدف) والعكس صحيح بالنسبة لاوبشن من نوع PUT ، اما اذا كان سعر السهم عند 50 دولار تماما او اقل او اكثر بعدة سنتات فهو يعتبر اوبشن (في نطاق الهدف) at the money ، في شرحي السابق اوضحت ان الاوبشن (داخل نطاق الهدف) يعتبر اوبشن قوي ويتأثر مباشرة بحركة السهم.
رابعا : العرض والطلب
وهي من ضمن العوامل التي لا يمكن تجاهلها ، وهي واضحة تماما ومعروفة فكلما زاد الطلب عن العرض ارتفعت القيمة وكلما زاد العرض عن الطلب قلت القيمة ، ولكن علينا ان نعترف ان مزاج العرض والطلب على الاوبشن يتأثر بحركة السهم والزمن 
معلومة مهمة :
الاوبشن الذي يتأثربعوامل حركة السهم والزمن والعرض والطلب هو الاوبشن (داخل نطاق الهدف) ، اما الاوبشن (خارج نطاق الهدف) فانه يتاثر بعامل الزمن فقط وكلما كان بعيداً عن الهدف قل تأثره بحركة السهم 
هناك طرق وآليات ثلاثة لتنفيذ عقود الخيار : 
الخيار الأمريكي :
هو الذي يعطي لحامله الحق في شراء أو بيع عدد من الأسهم أو الأوراق المالية خلال فترة محددة, وبسعر محدد مسبقاً 
ويمتاز هذا الأسلوب بالمرونة الكبيرة لصاحب الخيار فهو ليس محصوراً بتاريخ محدد وإنما خلال فترة محددة
الخيار الأوروبي :
وفيه يكون حامل حق الخيار محصوراً في تاريخ محدد هو آخر مدة الخيار, ولا يستطيع تنفيذ الخيار إلا في هذا التاريخ.
طريقة برمودا :
ومن خلال هذه الطريقة يتم وضع عدة محطات محددة يمكن فيها تنفيذ الخيار, ومن الملاحظ أن هذه الطريقة تجمع بين الطريقتين السابقتين.
------------------------------------ 
امور ينبغي الاطلاع عليها ومعرفه ماهي....   Delta
هو نسبة او معدل تغير الاوبشن بالنسبة لتغير حركة السهم.
على سبيل المثال اوبشن call قيمة الدلتا لديه تساوي 0.4 اذن هذا الاوبشن يرتفع بمعدل 40 سنت في حالة ارتفاع السهم بمقدار دولار واحد او العكس صحيح ، اما اذا كان اوبشن put فان قيمة الدلتا تكون بالسالب فمثلا اذا كان يساوي -0.4 اذن هو يرتفع بمعدل 40 سنت في حالة نزول السهم بمقدار دولار واحد او العكس صحيح ، هذا مفيد لقياس الدلتا لدى الاوبشن out of the money اما الاوبشن in the money فمعدله ثابت ويساوي 1 بالنسبة لاوبشن call اما put فيساوي طبعا -1  
Gamma
هو مقدار تغير قيمة Delta بالنسبة لتغير حركة السهم. 
Theta
وهو لحساب مقدار تأثر الاوبشن بالنسبة الى الزمن.
على سبيل المثال اذا كان لديك اوبشن وقيمة الثيتا 0.5 اذن هذا الاوبشن سيخسر من قيمته مقدار 50 سنت مع انتهاء كل يوم  
Vega
وهو مقدار تغير سعر الاوبشن بالنسبة لتذبذب السهم مقداره 1%
على سبيل المثال اذا كان فيجا يساوي 0.50 وارتفع التذبذب بمقدار 1% لصالح الاوبشن فان هذا الاوبشن سيرتفع بمقدار 50 سنت او العكس صحيح. 
بالمشاركه القادمه ساقوم بوضع المواقع التي ممكن ان نستفاد منها في هذا الموضوع.      للاطلاع اكثر والقراءه اكثر في موضوع الاوبشن....
ارجوا البحث في جوجل عن الموضوعين التاليين.
1-الاوبشن  بين السائل للمجيب  
الكاتب الاخ سهيل الدراج.
2-العربون المتداول في سوق الخيارات من الالف الى الياء.
للاخ جابر نفاع    ان شاء الله بالقراءه والتطبيق والمتابعه ستزداد الخبره وامكانيه التعرف على السوق بصوره اكبر وكيفيه الربح منه.

----------


## ellliottt

الان لناخذ مثال سهل وجميل للاوبشن منقول من موضوع الاخ سهيل الدراج   انت مستثمر لمدة سنة وليس مضارب وقررت الان تشتري شركة BRCM بسعر 35 $ .. وأنا مستشارك المالي .. اتوقع لك أن يصل في نهاية عام 2006م 50 دولار .. أى العائد حوالي 43% ، وافقت وتم شراء 1000 سهم بـ 35.000 دولار وهي الآن في محفظتك ..
جاءك بعد ذلك مستشارك المالي الى هو أنا يعنى ، وقال لك انت ما عندك نيه تبيع الا نهاية السنة صحيح تقول نعم ، طيب أقول لك ما رأيك أن نؤجر السهم لك طول الفترة الباقية بعائد اضافي يصل الى 5% كل 3 شهور تقريبا ً .. فتقول فوراً أجر السهم .. ومن هنا ينشأ اول أنواع الأوبشن ..
جيد جداً .. الآن تنشأ عملية تاجير السهم .. انت تمتلك السهم في حسابك وتعمل عملية تسمى Writing Option أى انت الذي ستوجد عقد الأوبشن ..
نظرية الأوبشن تقول كل 100 سهم تكون في عقد واحد قابل للتداول ، فنعرف الأن اننا سنوجد 10 عقود لأن أسهمنا 1000 سهم في المحفظة ، وبعد ذلك نحدد الاتفاقية مع المستأجر ، فنقول للمستأجر التالي : أنا أوجر عليك 10 عقود ( 1000 سهم ) بقيمة 1.5 $ لكل سهم أى حولي 4.5 % لمدة 3 شهور وينتهى العقد في شهر أغسطس ، ونتفق على سعر محدد يحق للمستأجر ان يشترى منى السهم به وهو سعر 40 دولار خلال المدة المحددة .. أوكي تم الاتفاق .
الآن الأسهم تظهر في محفظتى 1000 سهم ( انا مالك الأسهم الأصلية ) ولكن لا أستطيع التصرف بها ( مجمدة لحين انتهاء العقد ) .. ودخل لمحفظتى مبلغ 1500 دولار ثمن الايجار أو ما يسمى بلغة الأوبشن Premium ..
عند نهاية العقد في 20 أغسطس مثلاً .. نفترض أن سعر السهم وصل 38 دولار .. هذا يعنى أن اسهمى ستتحرر وتبقي في محفظتى ولن يستطيع أحد سحبها ، واستفدت 1500 دولار الايجار بالاضافة الى 3000 دولار الارتفاع في القيمة السوقية للسهم من 35 $ الى 38 $ .. أما إذا وصل سعر السهم عند نهاية العقد 45 $ مثلا فلن أحصل الا على 40 $ فقط وهو السعر الذي اتفقنا عليه وعندها يكون مكسبى 1500 $ الايجار + 5000 $ الارتفاع في القيمة السوقية ..
أما الذي استاجر السهم ودفع مقابل العقود 1500 $ فإذا وصل السعر الى 38 دولار عند نهاية العقد يكون خسر كل رأسماله وهو 1500 $ ، أما إذا وصل السعر الى 45 $ فعندها يكون استفاد 5000 دولار وهي عبارة عن 45 $ القيمة السوقية للسهم - سعر اتفاقية التأجير وهو 40 $ = 5 $ مضروبا في عدد الأسهم ، وبالتالي يصبح مكسب المستأجر هو 5000 % وبالمقارنة مع رأسماله الأصلي 1500 $ تصبح نسبة الربح 233 % ..
إذن .. Option Writer هو الشخص الذي انشئ عقد الأوبشن أول مرة ، وأسهمه تبقى مجمدة في حسابه .. أى أنها هي غطاء الأوبشن .. لاحظ معي الأوبشن له غطاء .. أما الشخص الذي اشترى العقد وأخذ يضارب به فهو Option Trader أى تاجر الأوبشن أو مضارب الأوبشن ..     السوق الأمريكي له أدوات كثيرة منها : ما يعرف با اللونغ و الشورت Long & Short .. ماهما هذين النوع من تجارة الأسهم ..
الوضع الطبيعى في تجارة الأسهم هو أن تشتري سهما بقيمة 10 $ مثلا .. وتنتظر .. وعندما يرتفع الى 12 $ مثلا تبيع وتحصد الربح .. هذه العملية تسمى Long .. أما عملية الـ Short فهي عملية عكسية .. بمعنى تبيع أولاً وعندها يصبح حسابك مكشوف او مدين .. وعندما ينخفض السعر تقوم بالشراء وتغلق العملية .. فمثلاً إذا كان سعر سهم قوقل 500 $ وأنت على قناعة أن هذا السهم لا يساوي سوى 300 $ ولكنه تضخم بفعل الأخبار او الحالة المعنوية الجيدة فبدلا من ان تنتظر سنة الى أن ينزل لتقوم بشراءه .. لا .. أوجد المشرع الأمريكي هذه الطريقة العكسية وهي أن تبيع أولا وتنتظر الى أن يسقط السهم لتغطى العملية المكشوفة .. فإذا وصل الى 400 $ وقمت بشراءه تكون عندها قد حققت مكسب 100 دولار ..
أضف الى هذا ان هذه العملية هى فى الواقع عملية مهمة للوصول الى التوازن في اسعار الأسهم ، وحتى لا تتضخم بشكل كبير ثم تهوى بشكل كبير ... كما حدث في الأسهم السعودية .. ولكن عملية الشورت تنشأ لتعيد التوازن الطبيعى للأسواق دون تدخل السلطات المالية في الدولة ..
ولما كانت عملية البيع والشراء هي Long & Short .. كان من الطبيعى أن يكون هناك نوعين من الأوبشن هما Call & Put ال Call مخصص لـ Long و ال Put مخصص لShort ..
ونفس التطبيق الأولى ينطبق تماما على ال Put ..
الأوبشن له لوائح وتنظيمات تنظمه ، وأول من اخترعه استاذان في جامعة شيكاغو بولاية الينوي الأمريكية .. وأوجدت أول بورصة لتداول الأوبشن في الولايات المتحدة في شيكاغو .. وعرفت باسم Chicage Board of Trade ..
ويصدر الأوبشن على بعض الأسهم القوية وليس كل الاسهم .. وله تسع شهور في السنة ، وينتهى الأوبشن في يوم الجمعة ما قبل الأخير من الشهر المعنى .. وتوجد انواع من الأوبشن تفوق السنة ( طويلة الأجل ) تسمى Leabs ..

----------


## ellliottt

لاحظوا يا اخوان اننا سنقوم بعمليه شراء buy  ونقسمها لحالتين 
في حاله توقعنا الارتفاع نعمل شراء كول   buy call
في حال توقعنا الانخفاض نعمل شراء بوت buy put    يعني الاوامر سنضعها في برنامج التداول كالتالي 
buy to open
في الحالتين ....لكن الاختلاف في اختيار call or put 
وعند اغلاق الصفقه نضع امر معاكس بنفس كميه العقود وبالسعر الذي نطلبه.
sell to close 
في المشاركه القادمه سنشرح  كيفيه فتح حساب ديمو ووضع الاوامر عليه.

----------


## ellliottt

مرحبا اخواني
قبل التداول على حساب حقيقي مثلا في شركه اميرتريد وهي شركه معروفه يجب ان نفهم طبيعه عمل هذا السوق.. وبالاخص تجاره الاوبشن فهي خطره الى حد كبير لمن يجهل التعامل معها وحتى عند اكتساب الخبره ستظل الخطوره موجوده وهذا ما ستعرفوه من خلال التداول بحساب ديمو...+ التجريب لهذه الاليه من السوق. 
لفتح حساب تجريبي ديمو simulator وفر لنا هذا الموقع هذه الخاصيه .
وهذا رابط الموقع وفي الاسفل شرح لكيفيه ادخال الاوامر. http://www.investopedia.com/           
اعتقد الامور واضحه وسهله.

----------


## ellliottt

للتعرف على الاوبشنات الحاليه..
وفر لنا موقع yahoo finance هذه الخاصيه بالامكان الدخول عليه....ثم وضع رمز الشركه واختيار الاوبشن من القوائم على اليسار ليضع لنا الاوبشنات الموجوده.
وكمثال وضعت الاوبشنات لشركه بيبسي ووضحت عليها السعر هل داخل نطاق الهدف او خارج نطاق الهدف  
وبالامكان معرفه تفاصيل مختلفه عن الشركه من قوائمها الماليه وشارتاتها ......الخ من خلال هذا الموقع .

----------


## ellliottt

التجاره في هذا المجال تعتمد على عوامل كثيره من اهمها...
1- التحليل الفني للشركه.
2-التحليل المالي للشركه.
3-اختيار الوقت او الزمن المناسب للدخول وتحقيق الهدف.  سنتحدث الان بصوره مبسطه عن كيفيه قرائه القوائم الماله والتحليل الاساسي للشركه بصوره مبسطه الان.  القوائم المالية (أو التقارير المالية) 
عبارة عن سجلات رسمية للأنشطة المالية لشركة معينة. هذه القوائم تعطي ملخص عن الوضع المالي وربحية هذه الشركة على المدى القصير والمدى البعيد.
تنقسم القوائم المالية إلى ثلاث قوائم أساسية وهي: 
1- الميزانية العموميه: وتسمى أيضا بقائمة الوضع المالي، وهي تبين قيمة أصول الشركة والتزاماتها (الخصومات أو المطلوبات) وقيمة حقوق المساهمين عند نقطة زمنية محددة.
2-قائمة الدخل: ويطلق عليها أيضا قائمة الربح أو الخسارة، وتبين هذه القائمة نتائج عمليات الشركة خلال فترة زمنية.
قائمة التدفقات النقدية: تقدم هذه القائمة تقريرا عن أنشطة التدفقات النقدية للشركة، خاصة النشاطات العملية والاستثمارية والمالية.    1 : الميزانية العمومية (قائمة المركز المالي)Balance Sheet: 
الميزانية العمومية هي عبارة عن قائمة توضح موجودات الشركة طويلة الأجل وقصيرة الأجل (الأصول)Assets ، وكذلك توضح التزامات الشركة طويلة الأجل وقصيرة الأجل (الخصوم) liabilities، وكذلك توضح حقوق الملكيةStockholders Equity .  
 ما هي الأصول طويلة الأجل او الاصول الثابته Fixed Assets‏؟ (الأصول طويلة الأجل مثل المباني والسيارات والآلات والمعدات وكل شئ عمره الافتراضي يزيد عن سنة)  
 ما هي الأصول قصيرة الأجل او الاصول المتداوله Current Assets‏ ؟ (الأصول قصيرة الأجل مثل الصندوق وحسابات الشركة لدى البنوك والسندات المالية والبضاعة الموجودة في مستودعات الشركة والمدينين الذين يأخذون من الشركة بضائع بالأجل والمصاريف المقدمة التي تدفعها الشركة للغير قبل حولها على الخدمة وغير ذلك مما يسهل تحويله إلى سيولة نقدية في مدى زمنية قصيرة لا تتعدى فترة مالية واحدة)  
 ما هي الخصوم طويلة الأجل Long Term Liabilities‏ ؟ (الخصوم طويلة الأجل مثل القروض طويلة الأجل وغيرها مما يبقى في ذمة الشركة أكثر من سنة وفي بعض الأحيان يصل إلى عشر سنوات وأكثر)  
 ما هي الخصوم قصيرة الأجل او الخصوم المتداوله  Current Liabilities  ؟ (الخصوم قصيرة الأجل مثل القروض التي يجب على الشركة سدادها خلال فترة مالية واحدة وكذلك الدائنون الذين تأخذ الشركة منهم بضائع بالأجل والفوائد المستحقة وغيرها من الالتزامات التي يلزم على الشركة الوفاء بها خلال فترة مالية واحدة فقط)  
ما هي حقوق الملكية Stockholders Equity‏ ؟ . (حقوق الملكية هي عبارة عن كل ما يملكه ملاك الشركة كرأسمال الشركة والاحتياطيات النظامية والاختيارية وكذلك الأرباح المرحلة من السنوات الماضية والتي لم يتم توزيعها على الملاك والمساهمين ، وفي حال كان هناك خسائر بدل الأرباح فيكون اسمها الخسائر المرحلة وهي تسجل بالسالب) 
هذي هي الميزانية بكل بساطة وسارفق صور لكي نفهمها اكثر بعد قليل.
------------- 
2-قائمة الدخل (قائمة الأرباح والخسائر):Income Statement 
تلخص هذه القائمة الإيرادات والمصروفات والأرباح والخسائر وتبين صافي الدخل عن فترة زمنية ما وبكل بساطه بدون تعقيد.   3- قائمة التدفقات النقدية
CASH FLOW STATEMENTS‏    لنترك الان كل التفاصيل الدقيقه لاني ساقوم بتنزيل كتاب مرفق بعنوان
مبادىء التحليل الأساسى للشركة وطرق تقييم أسهمها
سوزان عدلى عوض
العضو المنتدب
شركة كونكورد إنترناشيونال إنفستمنت   ولنقوم بالتركيز الان الى الميزانيه العموميه وكيفيه حسابها بسهوله   
ناخذ الان شركه مايكروسوفت كمثال ...نكتب اسم الشركه في موقع ياهو yahoo finance ونختار الميزانيه العموميه balance sheet    
نطبق الميزان اعلاه للشركه عشان نتعرف على الميزانيه العموميه بشكل مرتب  
ويمكن التعرف على الكثير من المعلومات عن الشركه بموقع ياهو او باقي المواقع التي سارفقها بالاسفل
مثلا قوائم الربح والخساره    لاحظوا يا شباب كلما كانت السيوله عاليه للشركه افضل
والسيوله تقاس بقسمه الاصول المتداوله على الخصوم المتداوله
وكلما كانت السيوله 2 افضل .
وطبعا بالقرائه المستمره للتحليل المالي بيكون افضل لان هذه اساس فقط وليس تحليل ....
لان التحليل المالي علم بعد ذاته يدرس بالجامعات وله اصوله وفنونه.
سارفق لكم الكتاب الان للاستفاده منه http://www.mediafire.com/?a1pbo6j2t3k6xqb

----------


## ellliottt

الان ناتي الى افضل المواقع التي ممكن نحصل عليها على جداول الاخبار والشارتات والقوائم الماليه والمقارنات....الخ. http://www.standardandpoors.com/home/en/eu  http://www.nasdaq.com/  http://www.briefing.com/Investor/Index.htm  http://ycharts.com/  http://www.thestreet.com/
فيه خاصيه حلوه لسماع التقارير فقط اكتب اسم الشركه سيعطيك اخر التقارير http://thestreet.ccbn.com/company.as...ient=thestreet 
موقع جميل ايضا وفيه قوائم الشركات http://www.smartmoney.com/ 
موقع ياهو اكيد الكل يعلمه http://finance.yahoo.com/  الان ناتي الى مواقع او برامج تعطيك شارت تستطيع ان تحلل عليه http://www.freestockcharts.com/   شرح الاشتراك في thinkorswim  موجود في المتداول العربي للاخ وليد الحلو https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38007.html
البرنامج فيه تاخير 20دقيقه ولكنه مفيد جدا في تخزين الشارتات بصوره اسبوعيه والتحليل عليها اسبوعيا  
موقع برنامج ممتاز quotetracker  مجاني وفيه عرض اسعار وشارتات لايف  :Teeth Smile:  http://www.quotetracker.com/   
شرح البرنامج هنا بالمتداول العربي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1937.html 
------------------------------------------- الان ناتي الى افضل موقع يعطي خارطه للشركات وقطاعاتها مع بعض التصنيفات الاخرى والشارتات والقوائم الماليه .......الخ http://finviz.com/map.ashx   
وعند اختيار دبل كلك على اي شركه تفتح صفحه جديده فيها شارت الشركه وبعض المعلومات والاخبار عنها. .

----------


## iyad429

ماشاء الله عليك وعلى جهودك الطيبه . تحياتي لك

----------


## Leonardo

طبعا لسه هقرأ الموضوع بالكامل بس حبيت اقول شكرا اووى على المجهود الرائع دا بجد نظمت الاشياء المهمة الى يحتاجها اى متاجر داخل سوق الاوبشن  
ان شاء الله لى عودة و مشاركات فعالة فى هذا الموضوع بعد القراءة

----------


## Leonardo

مرفق ملف يحتوى على  
- فلتر اسلامى 
- حاسبة عقود 
- حاسبة ارباح  
منقولين من منتدى صديق مختص بالاوبشن

----------


## Leonardo

مواقع هــامة للمتداولين   
موقع الناسداك  www.nasdaq.com  
موقع الياهو  http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=goog   
موقع يعطى تاريخ تقرير الارباح وقيمتها  http://thestreet.ccbn.com/company.as...ient=thestreet   
موقع البينى ستوك  http://allpennystocks.com/apsc/us/h...tocks/index.htm   
لايف شارت  http://www.askchart.com/pages_n/trad...i2&ticker=adsx   
موقع يعطيك الاسهم التى قامت بكسر الترند + أرتدادات فابيوناشى ( مجانى )  http://www.cisiova.com/analysis.asp   
موقع يعطيك الاسهم حسب ماترغب من أعلى فاليوم 
أو أعلى أرتفاع أو أدنى هبوط ...... الخ .  http://www.trade-ideas.com/   
نفس الموقع السابق مع شوية شرح مقابل كل أشارة   http://www.trade-ideas.com/Help.html#IDH60   
موقع يعطى الاشارة بالخروج والدخول أو الانتظار 
بناءا على آخر خمس شموع يومية أو اسبوعية بحسب طلبك :  www.americanbulls.net   
موقع يعطي الاشارة بالنسبة للسهم ولكن من حيث المؤشرات الفنية الاخرى :   http://quotes.barchart.com/texpert.asp?sym=adsx   
موقع بريفينق للاخبار بس هذا ( باشتراك ) :  www.briefing.com   
بصراحة أوضح موقع بالنسبة للشموع اليابانية ( شارت ) 
+ يعطيك السهم رقم واحد بجلسة التداول السابقة :  http://www.hotcandlestick.com/   
موقع يشرح بالصوت والصورة للشموع اليابانية :  http://www.pring.com/movies/candlesweb.html   
موقع يعطيك التداولات على السهم بالتفصيل من حيث الكمية والبيع والشراء :  http://www.island.com/toolsresearch/index.asp   
موقع للشارت يعمل على الجافا :  http://money.excite.com/jsp/ct/tech...INDEX=0&type=QT   
موقع عبارة عن آله حاسبة لارتدادات نسب فابيوناشى :  http://www.vodden.plus.com/for/fibo....=Calculate+%21   
موقع لرويترز الحلو فيه أذا تبى تعرف سعر سهمك بالدول التي
يتداول فيها قبل لاتفتح بورصة نيويورك :  http://www.reuters.com/locales/c_fi..._ME&ticker=goog   
موقع يعطيك كمية الشورت الذى على السهم :  http://www.shortsqueeze.com/index.php?symbol=adsx   
موقع للشارت حلو وسهل الاستخدام :  http://www.stockta.com/   
موقع تونى طحت عليه وأنا أسوى الصفحة خوش موقع 
اللي أنت تامر عليه ... شنو تبى وأهو يقولك ( مطيع ) :  http://finance.easychart.net/   
الموقع المفضل لدى الاغلبية شارت مباشر بس متأخر 15 دقيقة واللى يبيه مباشر بدون تأخير يشترك 
بس نصيحه خلكم على مال بلاش :  http://fast.quote.com/fq/stocktrak/livecharts   
هالموقع حلو تقوله أبى السهم اللى كاسر ترند ولا السهم اللى عليه فاليوم قوي 
ولا أعلى سعر ولا أقل سعر وهكذا :  http://www.trade-ideas.com/   
موقع بالعربى يعطيك القوائم المالية للشركات بس أحسن مافيه يعطيك الناحية الشرعية للسهم 
( تجدونها فوق بالاعلى ) :  www.taloot.com

----------


## Leonardo

لمعرفة تاريخ إعلان ارباح الشركة التي تريد التداول بسهمها اضغط على الرابط التالي :  http://biz.yahoo.com/research/earncal/today.html 
 ثم ضع في المربع المكتوب بداخله Enter Symbol رمز السهم ثم اضغط على Get Earnings Date 
 اذا اردت معرفة المزيد عن نشاط الشركة واخبارها ضع الرمز في المربع الاول ثم اضغط Get Qute
 وبعد ذلك اختار من القائمة اليسار نوع المعلومة التي تبحث عنها سواء نشاط الشركة او اخبارها او تحليلاتها او الاوبشن ..الخ ( موقع الياهو فينانس غني عن التعريف )  
 وكذلك هذا الموقع يعطيك تاريخ اعلان الارباح وخدمات متنوعة أخرى http://thestreet.ccbn.com/company.as...ient=thestreet
 كل ما عليك تضع رمز السهم ثم اضغط Go
 ============= 
 لمعرفة الاسهم الي تحرك بعد اغلاق السوق او فترة البريماركت هذا الموقع http://www.tradingday.com/ 
 بالاضافة يعطيك توصيات بناء على التحليلات الفنية وآخر الاخبار ( موقع جيد جداً )
 ============= 
 لمعرفة التقارير الاقتصادية المنتظرة لهذا اليوم وتواريخها ونتائجها .. http://www.briefing.com/Investor/Pub...icCalendar.htm
 ============

----------


## Leonardo

موقع يعطى تاريخ تقرير الارباح وقيمتها  http://thestreet.ccbn.com/company.as...ient=thestreet 
 موقع البينى ستوك ( لا أنصح بهذه الاسهم)  http://allpennystocks.com/apsc/us/h...tocks/index.htm 
 لايف شارت  http://www.askchart.com/pages_n/trad...i2&ticker=adsx  
 موقع يعطيك الاسهم التى قامت بكسر الترند + أرتدادات فابيوناشى (مجانى)  http://www.cisiova.com/analysis.asp 
 موقع يعطيك الاسهم حسب ماترغب من أعلى فاليوم أو أعلى أرتفاع أو أدنى هبوط ............الخ(مجانى)  http://www.trade-ideas.com/ 
 نفس الموقع السابق مع شوية شرح مقابل كل أشارة   http://www.trade-ideas.com/Help.html#IDH60 
 موقع يعطى الاشارة بالخروج والدخول أو الانتظار بناءا على أخر خمس شموع وطبعا القرار لك بالنهاية (مجانى) أرجو التركيز عليه   www.americanbulls.net 
 وأيضا موقع يعطي الاشارة بالنسبة للسهم ولكن من حيث المؤشرات الفنية الاخرى   http://quotes.barchart.com/texpert.asp?sym=adsx 
 موقع بريفينق للاخبار (أِشتراك)  www.briefing.com 
 بصراحة أوضح موقع بالنسبة للشموع اليابانية (شارت) + يعطيك السهم رقم واحد بجلسة التداول السابقة  http://www.hotcandlestick.com/ 
 موقع يشرح بالصوت والصورة للشموع اليابانية   http://www.pring.com/movies/candlesweb.html 
 موقع يعطيك التداولات على السهم بالتفصيل من حيث الكمية والبيع والشراء (مهم)  http://www.island.com/toolsresearch/index.asp 
 موقع للشارت يعمل على الجافا (لاتنسون أستخدام الماوس علشان الزوم) أسبوع بعدين طحت عليه   http://money.excite.com/jsp/ct/tech...INDEX=0&type=QT 
 موقع عبارة عن اله حاسبة لارتدادات فابيوناشى  http://www.vodden.plus.com/for/fibo....=Calculate+%21 
 موقع لرويترز الحلو فيه أذا تبى تعرف سعر سهمك بالدول التى يتداول فيها قبل لاتفتح بورصة نيويورك   http://www.reuters.com/locales/c_fi..._ME&ticker=goog 
 موقع يعطيك كمية الشورت الذى على السهم (مهم بصراحة)  http://www.shortsqueeze.com/index.php?symbol=adsx 
 موقع للشارت حلو وسهل الاستخدام  http://www.stockta.com/ 
 موقع تونى طحت عليه وأنا أسوى الصفحة خوش موقع أنت تامر عليه شنو تبى وأهو يقولك (مطيع)  http://finance.easychart.net/ 
 الموقع المفضل لدى الاغلبية شارت مباشر بس متأخر 15 دقيقة واللى يبيه مباشر بدون تأخير يشترك   http://fast.quote.com/fq/stocktrak/livecharts 
 هالموقع حليو تقوله أبى السهم اللى كاسر ترند ولا السهم اللى عليه فاليوم قوى ولا أعلى سعر ولا أقل سعر وهكذا  http://www.trade-ideas.com/ 
 موقع بالعربى يعطيك القوائم المالية للشركات بس أحسن مافيه يعطيك الناحية الشرعية للسهم (تجدونها فوق بالاعلى)  www.taloot.com  
 موقع يكشف تداول أصحاب الشركة Insider (مجانى)  http://www.secform4.com/index.php  
مواقع خاصة ببث الأسعار (المجانية أغلبها متأخرة 20 دقيقة) 
 موقع خاص بالتحاليل الفنية ونقل الأسعار المباشرة http://www.stockta.com
 موقع للإشتراك لعرض الأسعار  http://www.pcquote.com
 موقع خاص بطوابير البيع والشراء (level 2 http://www.level2quotes.com 
 موقع لعرض الأسعار المجانية وأيضا وسيط مالي(فقط للإمريكان) http://www.scottrade.com
 موقع لتنزيل ستريمر مجاني http://www.quotetracker.com
 موقع للأسعار المجانية http://www.advfn.com 
 ------------------------------------------------
 مواقع متنوعة 
 موقع تعليم قراءة الخرائط الفنية(التحليل الفني)  http://www.borsanaliz.com/eng 
 موقع للمضاربة اليومية http://www.tradingday.com 
 موقع معرفة القيمة العادلة للسهم http://www.valuengine.com  
 موقع للبحث عن أخبار معينة  http://search.news.yahoo.com
 موقع للتطبيق الإستراتيجيات (مهم) http://www.stockfetcher.com 
 موقع لمعرفة تحرك المدراء بالبيع أو الشراء http://www.finance.lycos.com  
 ---------------------------------------- 
 موقع لتحليل السهم وهل هو للبيع أم للشراء  http://quotes.barchart.com 
 موقع منتدى أمريكي للأسهم الأمريكي  http://www.allstoks.com 
 موقع للتداول الوهمي (للتدريب) http://www.game.marketwatch.com/home/default.asp 
 موقع للتداول الوهمي برصيد 100000 دولار http://www.simulator.investopedia.com
 ----------------------------------- 
جميع المواقع منقولة من منتدى صديق

----------


## Leonardo

قــائمة بأفضل الاوبشنات  - goog
 2-cnx
 3-aapl
4-bidu
5- rimm
6- x
7- fslr
8- anr
9- mos
10- pot
11-amzn
12-mee
13- fls
14- cf
15- pcx
16- wlt
17-mon
18-qqq
19- clf

----------


## Leonardo

البينـــى ستــوك  
البيني ستوك Penny Stocks هي جميع الاسهم التي تبلغ اسعارها اقل من 5 دولار او البعض يقول اقل من 1 دولار ،، وربما تصل اسعارها الى اجزاء من السنت. ولكن الغالب على تسميه البيني هي الشركات التي تبلغ اسعارها اجزاء السنت. وتوجد الاف من شركات البيني في السوق الامريكي... 
ماذا يعني هذا المصطلح Penny Stocks : 
 الكلمه الاولى (بيني) تعني الجزء من السنت المستعمل في الدولار الامريكي ، الدولار الواحد = 100 سنت ،، والسنت الواحد = 100 بيني. بمعنى ان الدولار الواحد = 1000 بيني. لذلك تلاحظ ان الشركه التي يبلغ سعرها واحد بيني تحتوي على 3 اصفار عن يمين الفاصله ثم رقم 1 ،، وكمثال: 
 واحد بيني يكتب على الشاشه هكذا : 0.0001
 10 بيني تكتب على الشاشه هكذا : 0.001
 واحد سنت يكتب على الشاشه هكذا : 0.01
 10 سنت تكتب على الشاشه هكذا : 0.10 
 الدولار = 3.75 ريال.  
عادة تكون هذه الاسهم خطيره ويتم عليها مضاربه شديده ، ولكن يوجد بالمقابل شركات لها مستقبل جيد. 
لماذا نشتري هذه الاسهم؟  
 لان هذه الاسهم ممكن ان تجعلك من اصحاب الملايين خلال يوم واحد ،، خصوصا اذا ما استطعت العثور على السهم المناسب.  
اين يتم تداول هذه الاسهم او ماهو اسم الاسواق التي يتم تداول اسهم البيني فيه؟ 
 بما ان امريكا لديها العديد من الاسواق التي يتم تداول الاسهم بها ،، فان اسهم البيني تتداول غالبا في سوق البوليتن بورد Bulletin board وسوق البينك شيت Pink Sheet وهما اسواق متفرعة من سوق النازداك،، غالبا الاسهم الصغيره او الاسهم التي خالفت بنود واجراءات النازداك تنقل الى هذه الاسواق حيث تعتبر هذه الاسواق اقل تشددا في قوانينها لادراج الشركات. للتعرف على هذه الاسهم ومتابعتها اذهب الى:  http://www.otcbb.com  
هذه 10 نصائح للمتعاملين باسهم البني:    
 1- المبتدئين يجب ان لايستثمرون اكثر من 2000 دولار في هذه الاسهم.
 2- لا تلحق بالسهم او بالمضاربين عند طلوع السهم كثيرا ،، يجب عليك التأني.
 3- لا تشتري بكل محفظتك ،، دع نقدا في المحفظه تحسبا لاي فرصه جديده.
 4- لا تكن جشعا ،،، قم بالبيع عند صعود السهم كثيرا ،، دائما ما ينخفض السهم بعد اي طلوع كبير.
 5- لا تجزع عند نزول السعر وتقوم بالبيع نتيجه لهذا الجزع،،، هذا شيء طبيعي ولابد ان يرتفع وينخفض السهم باستمرار
 6- اختر وسيط جيد للمضاربه في هذه الاسهم ،، يعني وسيط ياخذ عمولات قليله وخدماته جيده.
 7- تابع اسعار اسهمكم بصفه يوميه.
 8- تاكد بانك مبسوط وسعيد في مضاربة هذه الاسهم لانها ممتعه وتتحرك باستمرار وعوائدها ممتازه.
 9- استشر ذوي الخبره قبل الاقدام على الشراء.
 10- قم ببيع نصف الكميه عند مضاعفة السعر. 
منقول

----------


## TOUIZI

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
جهد مشكور عليه أخي الكريم 
سؤال هل هناك أحد من الشباب جرب ال  Binary options ؟

----------


## triqooo

عمل اكثر من رائع الموضوع دسم جدا وغني بالافكار الجديدة علي انا شخصيا  اتمنى لكم التوفيق تقبلوا احترامي

----------


## seralayoon1

يعطيك الف عافيه بس الي سؤال انا جربت الطريقه هذه ولكن اريد التاكد الان انا حر بوقت فتح الصفقه تمام لنفرض اني فتحت الصفقة بتاريخ 1-1-2011 ونهايه العقد 2 -1-2011 يعني 24 ساعه ولكن انا اريد اغلاق العقد على ربح قبل انتهاء الوقت فرضا بعد 12 ساعه لاني ربحت وحاسس انه بدء ينزل هل استطيع فعل ذلك ام لا ؟ 
لانه الشركتين الي انا عاملتهم كنت مجبر بوقت الاغلاق ولا يمكن لي الاغلاق الى حسب الوقت المحدد

----------


## Leonardo

> يعطيك الف عافيه بس الي سؤال انا جربت الطريقه هذه ولكن اريد التاكد الان انا حر بوقت فتح الصفقه تمام لنفرض اني فتحت الصفقة بتاريخ 1-1-2011 ونهايه العقد 2 -1-2011 يعني 24 ساعه ولكن انا اريد اغلاق العقد على ربح قبل انتهاء الوقت فرضا بعد 12 ساعه لاني ربحت وحاسس انه بدء ينزل هل استطيع فعل ذلك ام لا ؟ 
> لانه الشركتين الي انا عاملتهم كنت مجبر بوقت الاغلاق ولا يمكن لي الاغلاق الى حسب الوقت المحدد

 النظام الاوروبى هى الى بيلزمك انك منتقفلش الصفقة الا على الهدف الزمنى المحدد لان الامريكى تقدر تقفلها فى اى وقت  
حتى لو بعدها بدقايق

----------


## seralayoon1

> النظام الاوروبى هى الى بيلزمك انك منتقفلش الصفقة الا على الهدف الزمنى المحدد لان الامريكى تقدر تقفلها فى اى وقت  
> حتى لو بعدها بدقايق

 شكرا لردك هل يوجد مواقع موثوقة او شركات معروفة لانه في احدى المرات دخلت بالف دولار 
وعندما وصل ل 5000 الاف طلبت سحب 3000 دولار منه واشتغل التسحيب بي وللاسف الشديد لم يصلني شئ وطلبت عوضي من الله وكانت على النظام الاوربي

----------


## Leonardo

الشركات المحترمة 
just2trade 
etrade و لكن التسجيل متوقف فيها حاليا 
ameritrade
thinkorswim 
و ارشح لك just2trade لسرعة فتح الحساب و سهولة السحب و الايداع لكن الحقيقة الشركات كلها ممتازة

----------


## seralayoon1

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## أبوسلطان

موضوع روعه ارجو عمل له ملف بي دي اف     لا يستغنى عنه المتداول ....شكرا ايها المتداول العربي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> موضوع روعه ارجو عمل له ملف بي دي اف     لا يستغنى عنه المتداول ....شكرا ايها المتداول العربي

 تفضل اخي ابو سلطان 
مرفق الملف

----------


## أبوسلطان

> تفضل اخي ابو سلطان 
> مرفق الملف

   جزاك الله خير

----------

